# Need Help Please!



## Swompy123 (Apr 8, 2012)

hello i have only just come back into the hobby after four years and only recently joined the site. sooooooo....... i need help and views on what army too make roughly i just want to start with a small 750 point battle force really but please any suggestions tips and opinions would be greatly appreciated :biggrin:
all the best Swompy


----------



## Isha (Apr 8, 2012)

Could you tell us what army this is?


----------



## Swompy123 (Apr 8, 2012)

i was asking for opinions and ideas on what army too start again with mate?
all the best


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Having been away for a while myself untill fairly recently went through a moment like this too.

What area of the battlefield to you want to be best at fighting

Shooty or choppy?

How much painting and collecting do you want to be doing

Elite or mass models?

By my (incredibly rough) reconing ork's get you the best number of models/points value bang for your buck. Or atleast that's what the guy in the shop told me!


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

borrow a couple of codices and read through them, and then make a choice.


----------



## CrimsonWalrus15 (Jun 30, 2012)

Personally, a good army to get in a box would be either Tau or Imperial Gaurd. This is purely because they both have a HQ, troops and other inside. Whilst you would have to convert the Crisis Battle suit into the leader, you get your bog-standard fire warriors, Kroot and stealth teams, even a Devilfish! And the guard you get a Command Squad, Heavy Weapons team, Troops and a Sentinel. So, those would be good ones to start off with. Then just add what you need. :biggrin:


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

You need to do some research and self reflection for anyone here to be of use. Start by checking out the various forces available. Focus on the lore/fluff and what the army looks like. If you don't like the background or how they look, you won't be motivated to paint or play them. Playstyle should be the last of your considerations. Once you have a few armies you like the background and look of, answer these three questions.

1) Do you want to build for the longterm or do you just want get an army done NOW?
2) Do you want to focus on casual play or tournament play?
3) Do you prefer sitting back and shooting or getting up close and deadly.

These choices will help narrow down what you like into what you can work with and enjoy building and playing.


----------

